# Starting a new build



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

I am putting the final touches on a Messerschmitt bf.110g night fighter. It is a 1/72 scale made by Frog. John writes that these were sold during the 1950's thru the 70's. The build was ok, but I doubt if the decals will work, they being so old.

I will post a photo of it anyway.

My new build is a 1/72 B-25 Mitchell by Airfix. The injection molding seems good enough, but I am not impressed with the decales. It will probably take most of the year to complete the build.

What I say next is for all other members here who struggle with model building, yet we do it because we love what it returns to us.

If I can build a model, I know that all of you here can do better than me. I say this because I want to encourage those who hesitate or are lurkers. WHY?

10 years ago I became totally paralized from time spent in Southeast Asia during the 60's. I got a dose of agent orange. Years later I became a quadrapledgic, loosing the use of both hands, amoung other losses.

One day not too long ago decided I was going to attempt to build model aircraft, regardless of how bad the end result was. The first 2 were pretty rough. I can't even squeeze a tube of glue or work a pair of pliers or tweesers, or even button a button.

All of my models are and will have to be hand painted because I can't compress the button on a spray can or paint sprayer.

In spite of all the difficulties and frustrations and the times I want to quit, I encourage anyone here to keep building models, regarsdless of how they end up. If you have a disability, and I am sure there are those here who do, get involved, because I know you can do beetter than I do.

I'll go further, I will post a photo of my finished product and that way the pressure will be off the rest of you that hesitate. Rember, along with all that I have said, we have our master modelers here to continuely urge us on.

Finally, no one has to comment on our finished products, it being enough to say to the field, here's what I did and it's posted on the site for others to see. The therapic value that comes from this type of achievement can not be measured by anything except our own personal pride.

So what do you say eh? I'll be the bench mark for everyone else.
650BILL


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I really admire your enthusiasm 650 bill and hope you continue in this hobby. I have been building models for over 50 years and in no way do I consider myslf an expert or master builder, I build for myself and I really don't give a damn what other people think of my work. You are an inspiration to all who are either in this hobby or about to enter it. The whole idea is to have fun. Don't ever give up. You are truely an inspiration.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product Bill... Model ON!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

650bill....S.MOE, Here....First and foremost, THANK YOU for your Service and your Sacrifices from that service.... Second, You are truely an insperation to anyone in our hobby and I hope that you continue to build kits. Model building is a self gratifing hobby and with each build you learn new techniques and tricks that can be used on the next build. I't doesn't matter if it's your first build or your one thousandth, the main thing is to have fun with it and just do your best. TO Quote you....The theraputic value that comes from this type of achievement can not be measured by anything except our own personal pride....One of the great things about our hobby, From a novice builder to a Master Modeler is... You never stop learning new ways to build models.... I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of your builds.......Thank You, Sir..... Keep building and have fun with it........S.MOE...........OUT.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for you service Bill 650... lost my Dad 11 yrs ago from cancer,from his exposure to A.O. back in Nam.


----------

